# boating license equivalents for the EU..



## pgrech83 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is peter and im fairly new to this forum. I currently have the New York state boat handling and safety license and iI would like to know if the E.U (specifically the island of malta) will recognize any boating licenses from the U.S. or if there is any equivalents. Thanks


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

I'm familiar with the NY boater safety course and certificate. I assume that is what you have. It is great to have, but is not a certificate of competency in operating a vessel as much as a classroom safety, navigation , etc review. 

I do not know Malta's requirements, but if they do require a certificate of competency, I would be surprised if that did it. If you are chartering, the charter company would be able to help.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

You may need the ICC (International Certificate of Competence) The ICC and Proof of Competence Abroad | Boating Abroad | Information & Advice | RYA

Not all EU countries require ICC, check with the authorities in Malta.

If visiting on your own boat within certain time limits it is not required, but most charter companies will require it.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Taken from NOONSITE



> Some Good News Regarding the International Certificate of Competence
> 
> Created by val. Last modified on 2011-04-07 14:38:33
> Contributors:
> ...


Looks like you need an ICC to me.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

wouldn't a USCG license of 100 tons and above count toward being a ICC?
And considering my own license of 1600 tn Master / 2nd Unlimited upon Oceans will probably count for sure.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

The ICC is primarily for recreational boaters.

The International Maritime Organization of which the US and most, maybe all, UN member nations are members coordinates commercial seamen qualifications across nations. USCG qualifications fall under IMO definitions.
IMO | About IMO

From the IMO site;
However, IMO has been given the authority to vet the training, examination and certification procedures of Contracting Parties to the International Convention on Standards of Training, Certification and Watchkeeping for Seafarers (STCW), 1978. This was one of the most important changes made in the 1995 amendments to the Convention which entered into force on 1 February 1997. Governments have to provide relevant information to IMO's Maritime Safety Committee which will judge whether or not the country concerned meets the requirements of the Convention.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

STCW Training.... I've been through it... 
First they try to turn you into a crispy critter with very basic Fire fighting training. 
second they try to drown you several times in water survival, including Helicoper egress in the water a couple of times upside down, flipping a capsized liferaft and swimming under a pretend oil fire on the surface. And using your clothing as a life jacket. No they did not suceed to drown me. The only good thing was, it was a heated pool.
Third it was basic first aid and CPR
Fourth you had personnel hygene and working dynamics, some people don't like others and they have to learn to work with those they dislike. Some of these sailors don't understand on how aromatic they can get.
Fifth is Watch Standing responsibilities. That one is something you have to pound into hard headed sailors. On how to stand a proper and safe watch.


----------

